# Long fin fish compatible with Angelfish



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knew of any long finned fish that would work well with angelfish?

I was thinking Black Skirt Tetras (I think they have a longer fin variant)

I was also considering a long fin bristle nose pleco (although I do not like plecos as a rule)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I have three LF bristlenose in my 55 with angelfish. To date, no problems. After I first put in the (very small) BN in the tank, two of the angels would "sample" their fins once in a while but caused no significant fin damage. Once the BN got larger and the angels learned they were not tasty treats, no more problem.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Black Skirt Tetra are fin nippers. Not a good companion for Angel fish or other long finned fish.


----------



## EireBelle (Jul 20, 2011)

I would stay away from serpae tetra's as they fin nip. How about some black phantom tetras?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree with what's been posted by others. Other suitable fish are some of the tetra in the Rosy clade, Hyphessobrycon genus of characins. You can find many of them in our profiles, use the scientific name search and check the Hyphessobrycon species. Rosy Tetra, Roberts Tetra, Black Phantom Tetra, Red Phantom Tetra, etc. If any are inclined to nip fins, it will say so in the "Compatibility/Temperament" section or in the Description section.

Byron.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

hmm - 

I was hoping for something I could find more locally - I have HARD HARD basic water - which Angels don't usually do well in, but the ones I have were all bred here - 

I'll have to go back and look at the LFS stock, since he only sells fish that are suitable (or aclimated) to the local water parameters, since he doesn't believe that you should add all kinds of chemicals to the water to keep fish (so he mostly sells cichlids). He had about 8 Black skirts, and several had long flowing fins - so I though they might not nip - but maybe they just don't nip each other.... 

I'd have to order fish like the congo's and I'm scared to get something from soft water to watch it die when I put it in my hard water.


----------



## EireBelle (Jul 20, 2011)

I have hard water (9-10 dGH). I keep Black Phantom Tetras, Rosy Tetras, and Gold Pristella Tetras (these don't have long fins though) in my water just fine. They all do great with my angelfish so far. I wish you luck at your LFS.

--Eirebelle


----------

